# CAG/OGF Alum Creek State Park Carp-In October 15-17



## tpet96

*CAG OhioYear End Carp-In
2005 Season Schedule Setting 
Alum Creek State Park
Columbus, Ohio

DATES: 3:00PM October 15 to 12:00 Noon October 17, 2003 

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION: 

Check this link for Alum Creek State Park Information 
Here's an overhead view to give you an idea of the layout. 
VENUE INFO: We will be fishing on the breakwall protecting the marina out past the boathouse.. 
Check this link for Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15. You can order your license online at that link, or contact me via cell at 419-512-6644 or at [email protected] and I will put you on a baitshop in the area.

If you're wanting to stay in a motel; there are several in the Delaware, Ohio area within 10 miles of the park. Just do a search for Delaware, Ohio or Sunbury, Ohio. There is a Days Inn in Sunbury showing rooms that weekend for $60.80/night. There is a speedboat show on Alum Creek this weekend, so the rooms are filling fast. 

If you're interested in camping, Alum Creek State Park has plenty of camping spots available. Reserve in advance to be assured you will have a spot. You should be OK this time of year, but you never know. Get all the camping information you need at http://www.ohio.reserveworld.com/OspRedirect.aspx?p=R&i=24 

Ohio Traditional Bankside Cookout and 2005 Schedule Setting Day on Saturday 

We will be having a traditional bankside cookout on Saturday, October 16 2004. The main courses are covered. Feel free to add a side dish to make this cookout great as usual! Contact me at [email protected] if you intend to bring anything and I will add it to the list. During/After our feast, we will be setting the 2005 season Ohio schedule. Wanna fish a particular lake? This is the time to provide your imput. I believe we have 3 or 4 openings for next season, so we will take this opportunity to fill those vacancies! 

Driving Directions:
From Columbus to fishing area: I-71 N to US 36/37 interchange. Turn left (W) onto 36/37. Turn Left onto Old State Road (which is the 1st road I believe once you cross over Alum Creek), and just follow the signs to the Alum Creek State Park Marina. We will be fishing on the breakwall protecting the marina out past the boathouse. From Cleveland to fishing area: I-71 to US 36/37 interchange. Turn Right (W) onto 36/37. Turn Left onto Old State Road (which is the 1st road I believe once you cross over Alum Creek), and just follow the signs to the Alum Creek State Park Marina. We will be fishing on the breakwall protecting the marina out past the boathouse.

From Indianapolis, IN: I-70E to I-71N. I-71 N to US 36/37 interchange. Turn left (W) onto 36/37. Turn Left onto Old State Road (which is the 1st road I believe once you cross over Alum Creek), and just follow the signs to the Alum Creek State Park Marina. We will be fishing on the breakwall protecting the marina out past the boathouse. 

If youve any questions or are interested in attending please email me at [email protected] or phone at 419-512-6644If you can only attend for one day; that's fine. SEE YOU ON THE BANK.... *


----------



## Miso_Ohio

A'right Ladies and Gents,
Lets try and get an official head count here. Please respond with a *YES*, if you are coming, a *MAYBE* if you are not sure and please provide a head count.

So far for the Saturday Cookout I got for main dishes,
*
Main Dishes:*
Grilled Stuffed Meatloaf Sandwiches (Me)
Slow Cooked Hot Sausages (Dick) really good
Main Dish Yet To Be determined (Johnstown Jon)

*Sides:*
Pickled Eggs (Me) Yes the one with Jalapenos
a side dish of some type (DaKing)
"Rods KY caviar" & Chips (Rodman)* Maybe*

*Desserts:*
Assorted Sheet Cakes (Phil D) including Lemon my favorite 

*Drinks:*
A couple 12 packs soda (DaKing)

I have also heard rumurs about some sort of stew for Friday night compliments of Carppielooker  

Please chime in if you plan to bring anything else or email/pm me and I will ad it too the list. Drinks (non alcoholic) would be nice as well as some more sides. Shawn was going to bring wings from Quaker State, but due to a circumstances beyound his control this is uncertain now. I will try my best and fill in for him for this event, please keep Shawn and his family in your prayers, I will let him explain when he feels up to it 

If you need to contact me in anyways for this event, due to getting lost or something like that my cell is *614-348-1965*, please feel free to call me, I will be there for the entire event, bankside at night.

Lets make this years better then lasts, AK has nearly broken the 30 lb mark earlier this year in the area we are fishing I was even there to witness it. 










I will update the list above as I hear from people, thanks.

Sean 
[email protected]


----------



## flathunter

Yes! I will be there


----------



## TimJC

I'll be there but I'm not sure when or for how long. Unless I get some comfortable cold weather gear I may only come out on saturday or the more likely scenario is that I come out friday and leave once I'm feeling miserable.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

TimJC said:


> I'll be there but I'm not sure when or for how long. Unless I get some comfortable cold weather gear I may only come out on saturday or the more likely scenario is that I come out friday and leave once I'm feeling miserable.


This is from the guy who fished Lockport in below freezing temps last year ??? Just bring the layers and a sleeping bag and you will be all right, a few drinks of Miso's Elixers may help to keep you warm as well


----------



## TimJC

Miso_Ohio said:


> This is from the guy who fished Lockport in below freezing temps last year ???


Yeah, but at Lockport I had my car running all day with me in it keeping warm. I Was able to fish from my car there, but at Alum I'll have to do that quarter mile sprint again and I'm not looking forward to it. Thanks to Ebay I will insulated coveralls in time for the event. Now I just need to get a hood.


----------



## tpet96

Hey gang,

I didn't think I was going to have computer access, but my brother managed to make it down from Wisconsin this week to give me a break. Figured I'd fill you all in as you'll likely be wondering where I'm at in the near future.

My grandfather passed away unexpectedly Monday night while he was going in for routine surgery. I've been staying with my grandmother to comfort her, where I do not have computer access. I managed to get a break last night/this morning with my brother in town.

I will likely not be online for a few weeks as we have a LOT of work to get done on the house. We were in the middle of remodeling it, and things need to be secured before winter sets in. I likely will not be attending the Alum Creek event due to the circumstances, but will try to make an appearance Saturday evening to socialize and see each of you. Right now, you guys are going to have one of the best events of the season as we have nearly 30 people attending. I would more than love to see the 30lb barrier broken during that weekend, and it is highly possible.

I have asked Mishio (Sean) and he has accepted to fill in as State Chair for the next few weeks while I'm absent. He will be co-ordinating the ALum event. If you have any questions, feel free to contact him via PM here on the OGF Board, or via email at [email protected] . 

As for the 2004 Ohio Carp King Plaque. I have ordered it, and it will be ready early next week. I will make arrangements to get the Plaque to Sean before next Friday so it can be presented to the winner next weekend. 

Thanks gang for your efforts in Ohio. Looking forward to seeing all of you in the very near future.


----------



## crappielooker

dood..take care of what you have to first..we're all behind you....


----------



## catking

I'll bring a few 12 packs of pop also. Looking forwatd to this last meeting of the carpers..............~**~


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Look foward to it Mr King, and you shouldn't be disappointed in the food. By the way are you actually going to fish this event, someone got you at this event last year, it may be your turn to do the same to somebody else. Think about it, bragging rights for a whole season.


----------



## flathunter

I will catch a 40 at my first cag event........Yea right!


----------



## ShakeDown

This invite only? I'll most likely be eye fishing alum that weekend, and would like to swing by and say hey if I'm in the area.


----------



## crappielooker

no shake, no invitations..you can come and join us at anytime..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Better hit it while the htting is good. Landed 3 nice 15 inch Saugeye tonight. I had one on the Ultra Light I couldn't turn, not sure if it was a muskie or a saugeye though. It turned towards me and then rolled, then it just slowly clicked off the drag for a while until I got too greedy and lost it, all right at the spillway.


----------



## crappielooker

shake..you swinging by on friday night??
ps..i would personally love to see misfit shows up with his infamous setup...yes, the one you retrieved twice from the lakes...


----------



## ShakeDown

You guys fishing Saturday night too? I was thinking of heading up Saturday afternoon, fishing until 10pm or so.


----------



## TimJC

There will definitely be someone there saturday night. The event runs from friday afternoon through sunday morning.


----------



## PAYARA

iam about 90% sure i will be there.just not sure when
and how long yet.


----------



## catking

Don't let Shake fool ya carpers. He smells food  so he will drop by  .Looks like a very good last carp outing ( CAG wise)..... CATKING


----------



## DaleM

I may stop up there Saturday night, since I'm only about 20 minutes away. What time are you guys eating?  Catking: Are you going to be there both nights?


----------



## catking

I'll be there Saturday morning until late Saturday night Dale. We usually start eating around 4-5 pm. Be nice to see you guys drop by  DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter

HAve you seen the weather for next weekend,high temps in the 50's and rain


----------



## catking

That's a freakin week away Jackson  It might be snowing or it might be 90 degrees. Anyways, the only thing that will keep DA KING !!! from attending, is alot of rain......Lets hope that the weather will be decent.... CATKING


----------



## atrkyhntr

MAYBE...
I have the kids and would like to attend but with a 3 year old it will have to be good weather...
At the least we may take a ride but thats a tuff call for that kind of distance...


----------



## crappielooker

come on..if you dont have a positive things to say about the event, don't even post it here..pleeeease..trying to predict Ohio's weather is impossible..plus, who freakin cares about a few rain drops when we are too busy hauling..keep yer whinin at home..


----------



## crappielooker

just to update u guys..i went to the venue today and did more chumming..4 5gallon buckets full of corn was spread thruout the area..i fished it for a couple hours using 8lbs test line and 10lbs test line on the other..had a fish SPOOLED my lines all the way out while i was in the bathroom..go figured...landed 1 not so big ..a bit breezy out there today..


----------



## atrkyhntr

again.... 
I have a 3 year old daughter Ak who cannot be out in rainy wet weather due to her nature of not fighting infections or viruses very well...
It can cost her more then a simple trip to go fishing...
Be there if we can... so thats still a "Maybe"


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I understand about the young one, lets just keep our fingers crossed on this one. 

Right now they are calling for a 40% chance of rain Saturday, and now they are not calling for partly cloudy Friday, I would be willing to bet that is going to be totally different in a few more days. At least wait to check the weather this coming friday before everybody makes up thier minds, it could get a whole lot better. 

By the way where is all the rain we where suppose to get this morning ??


----------



## atrkyhntr

I was really hoping it would rain and rain hard today...   
Today was the last day my "X"  could come and get her stuff out of my house


----------



## catking

I'll be arriving Saturday , early am, with Scallop Potatos and deviled eggs in tow. also, a couple small tables, plates, bowls, paper towels, etc. ets. and a few cases of pop. Looking forward to it guys and gals.......... CATKING


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Between the deviled eggs and the pickled eggs, there should be enough natural gass to keep everybody warm. Thanks Kings, I have one table I am bringing with me, and I will bring some plates and stuff as well just in case.


----------



## catking

Hey guys & gals- I just looked at the weather forcast and they are calling for 35 MPH winds???? Can somebody confirm this, or has this been down graded? CATKING


----------



## flathunter

I certainly hope not, what rotten luck if that happens.


----------



## catking

Heck , I don't fish much anyways  And I'm still planning and really looking forward to this outing. Extremely high winds (30+) will be the only thing to keep me from attending..... Lets hope for some half way decent weather. I know alot will be there no matter what happens so we will see.... CATKING


----------



## crappielooker

just think of the fish, you'll be warm.. plus i'll be bringing my heater as well..everyone is welcome to come and seek shelter if they wish.. and like i said in the other thread.. from my experience lately, if the weather is nice and sunny, all picture perfect, i won't even get a bite or a nibble..now when its raining, wind howling, its totally different story.. 
i'm not trying to MAKE you guys come on out..i'm just telling you the way its been..


----------



## cwcarper

Could be interesting to see how all the brollys/bivvies (whatever they're called, all i know is i'm not lucky enough to have one  ) hold up in those extreme winds. Could make for some very tough fishing depending on direction...but i'll be there regardless.


----------



## crappielooker

my other brolly is metal..heh heh..


----------

